
Is IT bad for your health? How our jobs might be killing us - Lemeowski13
https://enterprisersproject.com/article/2016/4/it-bad-your-health-how-our-jobs-might-be-killing-us
======
noxToken
> _I am absolutely convinced that I set myself up for this event over my
> decades of travel, lack of sleep, late-night dinners, entertaining clients,
> and long hours at the office in my 20s and 30s._

I did this for over 5 years starting at 18 (in a non-tech career field). I
vowed that I would never take a position where 55+ hour work weeks are the
norm. I hated working. My hatred at work enveloped my personal life. It was
hell for me and everyone who was close to me.

It's ridiculous that we (generalizing) allow this to be the norm. I understand
extenuating circumstances, but we have _got_ to take better care of ourselves
instead of letting the rockstar dev or code ninja monikers control us.

Regardless of my opinion on work hours, I'm glad that OP is in better
condition.

Edit: The author is a CIO, so it's more understandable that longer hours are
expected. I'm more talking about the 2-3 year devs in field who are letting
their jobs drive the bus.

~~~
dozzie
In most fields, somebody working for 2-3 years hardly qualifies as
experienced, much less a veteran.

~~~
noxToken
Around here (my physical locale), calling someone a 2-3 veteran is a
colloquial term. It just means that the person has some experience.

Edited.

